# Tida TD-4A Lathe Repair



## vlamanna (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi All,
I have the above mentioned lathe and there is a small intermediate/idler/transfer gear in the speed selector area that is broken and I am trying to figure out how to remove it as it is damaged. It is just a small gear on a cantilevered shaft that is somehow retained in the main housing... It would appear the the shaft needs to come out of the housing as there is no sort of clip or snap-ring on the open end... there is a shoulder there... Any help or repair or service manual would be greatly appreciated... I will try to get a picture to help better understand the area and the part I am thinking about'
Regards,
Vince


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Apr 15, 2020)

I would bet you are going to have to remove the gearbox from the headstock and access the mechanism from the back (or from underneath).


----------



## owlshop (May 28, 2020)

wt tool has a manual on their web site for the TIDA td-4a lathes. They use to import them. I have a TD-5a


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2020)

remove the top cover of the gearbox, you'll see the gear train


----------

